

How tough is your project? 5 leads. - ynd
http://www.inter-sections.net/2008/02/11/how-tough-is-your-project/

======
ynd
This is one of the first questions to ask.

I feel like this article gives a good method to find out.

------
wallflower
I would add 'Internal politics' - how many stakeholders

